# Another Detroit Herf?!?



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Anyone Detroiters see this?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/calendar.php?do=getinfo&day=2007-12-19&e=143&c=1

Anyone been to this place?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info James, I will be in Mt.Clemens Monday afternoon and will check the place out .But I'm in :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I have off of work that day. Don't have much money left (damn holidays have pretty much eaten my whole wallet), but should have a few bucks for a stick or two.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I have off of work that day. Don't have much money left (damn holidays have pretty much eaten my whole wallet), but should have a few bucks for a stick or two.


I'll have to see if i'm working late that day, but if not, i'm definetely down to go with you. Eitherthe 18th or 19th i am supposed to work late, i'll have to check my schedule on monday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

What time is it? I think I will be able to make it if the canada guys some, I have something special for the Detroit and Canada crew. If we dont do that one someone let me know cause I want to have a smoke with the OldSailor before he leaves for the waters.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If we dont do that one someone let me know cause I want to have a smoke with the OldSailor before he leaves for the waters.


I believe he is already out there.

I would love to go, but I'm already committed to event in Troy on Thursday night.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, Sailor is gone, but it looks like my schedule permits, i should be down to herf thursday with you guys. Ooooh, Booker's got goodies for his elves.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I may be in for this, we'll see how scheduleing goes for work this week :hn


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Man.... 
That's a hunert mile drive for me, on a school nite.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dear Detroit Brothers;
If this is a Camacho event - *HOOK A BROTHER UP!!!!!!!!!*

I can't be there, but if there are Camacho's to be had....


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I believe he is already out there.
> 
> I would love to go, but I'm already committed to event in Troy on Thursday night.





ZYA_LTR said:


> Yup, Sailor is gone, but it looks like my schedule permits, i should be down to herf thursday with you guys. Ooooh, Booker's got goodies for his elves.


Well it's a good thing for both of us that the event is on a wednesday not a thursday, i dunno how i got mixed up, but it is on thursday, and i am still a go to be there, looking forward to herfing one last time before christmas.

Jason


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Dear Detroit Brothers;
> If this is a Camacho event - *HOOK A BROTHER UP!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I can't be there, but if there are Camacho's to be had....


If we get some freebies I will send em your way.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Well it's a good thing for both of us that the event is on a wednesday not a thursday, i dunno how i got mixed up, but it is on thursday, and i am still a go to be there, looking forward to herfing one last time before christmas.
> 
> Jason


You speak jibberish Jason, the Comacho event is on wednesday the 19th i.e. two days from now :tu

The Fonseca rolling event at Cigar Outlet Warehouse is on thursday the 20th

Had a bit too much to drink over your hydralic lunch?


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

So who is going to this now?? What time is it at?? I tried to find the time on the website, but I didn't see it. I'm definitely game to do this if time permits!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> You speak jibberish Jason, the Comacho event is on wednesday the 19th i.e. two days from now :tu
> 
> The Fonseca rolling event at Cigar Outlet Warehouse is on thursday the 20th
> 
> Had a bit too much to drink over your hydralic lunch?


WOW i do speak bad, and yes, it was a luch post...

EVENT IS ON WEDNESDAY!!! Unsure of time, but i will call to find out, and then post here soon.

Geesh i told you my week is already screwed up.

I'm scrambled


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, i just called the store, and it looks like the Camacho event is from 6pm till--? He said that he isn't sure how long the rep will be there, so for the tardy crowd, i would try to get there at 6, so tell yourself 5, and you should be OK. I'm shooting for between 6 and 6:30. Hey James, wanna carpool? I'll be in touch. Hell, we might be able to swing the Fonseca event if you work on thursday, we could head up after work maybe?

Geesh herfing and events, it's a busy holiday...hehehe


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That's fine with me. I am home on Wednesday and will get out of work around 6:30 on Thursday.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, not so certain for me on wednesday but thursday looks like a go for me.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hell, we might be able to swing the Fonseca event if you work on thursday, we could head up after work maybe?
> 
> Geesh herfing and events, it's a busy holiday...hehehe


I'm going to be at the Fonseca event on Thursday, at the Cigar Factory Warehouse. I'm heading over with another buddy. We plan to be there early, but I don't see anything rushing me home so I should be there for a while.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Didn't get over to the B&M today I had to work late but I am off 1/2 day on Wednesday and will make it.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Still in Boston- so I cant make this.

But I will be back in Herf Form by Dec 21st.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like Im out for wednesday but in for thursday at the fonseca event.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Talked to the B&M owner the shop is next to the Emrald Theater and runs from 5-9p :ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

anyone else going to the fonseca event tonight?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'll be there. I think Jason will be there also. I get out of work around 6-630 and will head up there. 


FYI on the event last night. It was a decent place (size-wise and location), but you can definitely tell its a very new B&M. He has a very limited amount of selection and very few accounts...mostly CAO, Patel, few Fuente, RyJ, Torano, Onyx, and few other small brands. Don't get me wrong, this place has lots of potential, but he is still very new in the business. I am very glad to see that the older guy from JR Cigar is finally out of that place and now at this new place in Mt. Clemens. Glad he could get out of a place that has very poor customer service.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been meaning to check that place out. I'll try to make it but no guarantee.
Does he sell pipe tobacco?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, mostly Altadis stuff that I noticed but there may have been a few other decent bulk blends.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, i'm a go, plan on seeing James and myself around 5:30 ish. I get out at 5pm, and will head there from Dearborn heights. Looking forward to seeing my first live cigar rolling event.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Looking forward to seeing my first live cigar rolling event.


Bring plenty of crumpled up dollar bills for the rollers.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Bring plenty of crumpled up dollar bills for the rollers.


Huh? fill me in, this isn't like some stripper trick is it?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Huh? fill me in, this isn't like some stripper trick is it?


Shhhhh, dont tell the wife.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

There is a "almost strip club" next store


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Yes, mostly Altadis stuff that I noticed but there may have been a few other decent bulk blends.


Thanks Chris. Sounds just like every other B&M around here.



ZYA_LTR said:


> Yup, i'm a go, plan on seeing James and myself around 5:30 ish. I get out at 5pm, and will head there from Dearborn heights. Looking forward to seeing my first live cigar rolling event.


If I go I will look for you guys.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Thanks Chris. Sounds just like every other B&M around here.


Oh, I dont know about that  I've found a few gems in the area that have some decent stock of old stuff and a bit of variety. PM me if your looking for other stuff


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Shhhhh, dont tell the wife.


She wouldn't mind, hell she might wanna go too.....woohoo



Sancho said:


> There is a "almost strip club" next store


Hmmmmmmm dinner anyone? I'm aleady getting hungry, do they serve food?



smokehouse said:


> Thanks Chris. Sounds just like every other B&M around here.
> 
> If I go I will look for you guys.


Look for a fat guy in a flannel with an Asian dude! That's us. LOL....OK so i'm not fat, just got a gut, but James is Asian, i sware.

Jason

Damnit what is with the dollar bills for the rollers? Hook a brother up.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Damnit what is with the dollar bills for the rollers? Hook a brother up.


:r I'm just playing around.

....or so you think


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Oh, I dont know about that  I've found a few gems in the area that have some decent stock of old stuff and a bit of variety. PM me if your looking for other stuff


Thanks for looking out for me. I am not looking for anything special, Just wish I had somewhere like this around me.


ZYA_LTR said:


> Look for a fat guy in a flannel with an Asian dude! That's us. LOL....OK so i'm not fat, just got a gut, but James is Asian, i sware.
> 
> Jason


Sounds Good. I have met James at a little Herf back in the summer at Copper Canyon, so I might recognize him. I'll look for the fat guy too


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r I'm just playing around.
> 
> ....or so you think


Hey damnit, you now know what i have in my safe. :gnI can make you dissapear, dance boy dance!!!!
:gn :chk
:gn :chk
:gn :chk
:gn :chk

Hehe


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Shhh..don't tell him the secret! LOL


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Shhh..don't tell him the secret! LOL


Hey, get back to work, what are you doing on the internetttttttt, oh wait, what he hell am i doing, um nevermind. Are you hungry? I hope there is somewhere to eat around there, i'm already starting to get hungry. Fat guys gotta eat every couple hours. Maybe the food at the place next door is affordable?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

to clarify there is a Hooter's next door


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> to clarify there is a Hooter's next door


Home of the $10 chicken burger, good food, but maybe another time. Looks like James and I are meeting at Taco Bell at 5:30 for a quick bite to eat first, i learned about smoking on an empty stomach.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Sounds Good. I have met James at a little Herf back in the summer at Copper Canyon, so I might recognize him. I'll look for the fat guy too


Oh thats YOU! I was wondering where you went! I never really heard much from you after last summer! I'll be the only Asian there with a beard. LOL


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hey, get back to work, what are you doing on the internetttttttt, oh wait, what he hell am i doing, um nevermind. Are you hungry? I hope there is somewhere to eat around there, i'm already starting to get hungry. Fat guys gotta eat every couple hours. Maybe the food at the place next door is affordable?


It's not like I have much work to do today. I'm still not allowed to go arrest people yet. This damn internal investigation sucks! I did get some new badge holders and polished up the badge. Waiting on some new handcuff holsters to come in...they are on backorder. Just chillin in the office for now.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Look for a fat guy in a flannel with an Asian dude! That's us. LOL....OK so i'm not fat, just got a gut, but James is Asian, i sware.


Sorry guys, I didn't realize you guys were there. I was the guy with the Panther on his coat.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I was about to head over there and I got called into work.
I work 5 minutes from Vi Bratto so I went over there to check the place out after I was done. Nice Place. 

Booker - Jim (that used to work at JR) told me to bring you up to smoke a cigar with him.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Booker - Jim (that used to work at JR) told me to bring you up to smoke a cigar with him.


Why doesent he work there anymore?
When do you want to go?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

He probably doesn't work there anymore because its a terrible place to work. That store manager needs a lesson in treating the customer with respect.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Jason and James what you guys buy at the cigar rolling event ? :ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Why doesent he work there anymore?
> When do you want to go?


Not Sure. I am curious myself. I was going to ask him but never got around to it.

After all this holiday crap is over we can head up there one night. I will call ahead and find out what days Jim works. I'll let ya know. I will post a thread in here to see if anybody else wants to go.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Hey Jason and James what you guys buy at the cigar rolling event ? :ss


Didn't buy anything. But there stick prices were better than those at the outlet, we picked up a couple of the handrolled ones that were done on site, they were sold for tips only, so we will let hose cool off then try them soon.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

This what I picked up there. The Pepin's were from the CI deal the other week, my buddy brought them to the event for me.

If you bought a box they gave you 8 free cigars. I grabbed the last box of the torps.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Didn't buy anything. But there stick prices were better than those at the outlet, we picked up a couple of the handrolled ones that were done on site, they were sold for tips only, so we will let hose cool off then try them soon.


The Factory's prices were only better on a few things. Everything else, they were either on par or $1-2 over the Outlet. It wasn't a bad place, definitely has a nice large humidor, but was a little small for all those people inside. I was starting to get a headache from all the smoke.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> The Factory's prices were only better on a few things. Everything else, they were either on par or $1-2 over the Outlet. It wasn't a bad place, definitely has a nice large humidor, but was a little small for all those people inside. I was starting to get a headache from all the smoke.


Ya, there was an incredible amount of smoke in their. Apparently they are talking about building a patio area around the one side for the summer.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Specifically the padron anni's and pepin/tat red labels are especially cheap there. They also have pepin troya's which are pretty decently priced and DCM robusto's that are under wht famous-smoke has them for...everything else is another story


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys, heard through the grapevine that there may be a HERF on Feb 2? Let me know if this comes together.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Who said that?!?!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DeNeiro said:


> Hey guys, heard through the grapevine that there may be a HERF on Feb 2? Let me know if this comes together.


Yes, I believe Old Sailor is trying to arrange something.:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Who said that?!?!


I know Booker did say something was in the works. I hope sailor is there, i have an IED for him ............i mean a care package for the brother.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

The only thing I have written in my CrackBerry is that it will be Groundhog Day.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

How about Robustos in a couple weeks?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DeNeiro said:


> Hey guys, heard through the grapevine that there may be a HERF on Feb 2? Let me know if this comes together.





White97Jimmy said:


> Who said that?!?!





Mtmouse said:


> Yes, I believe Old Sailor is trying to arrange something.:tu





ZYA_LTR said:


> I know Booker did say something was in the works. I hope sailor is there, i have an IED for him ............i mean a care package for the brother.


I'll 2nd that MarkTHS


*TBA* Talking to OldSailor and Chip now. We have to wait for a conformation 1st. Yall can look at some places to have it at. I was thnking Robustos but yall let me know and i'll pass it along. This 1has a lil of a special reason behind it I cant talk about but yall will be very happy.
I might even start another thread for it. Lets just say (aww nevermind) my mouth is closed.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll 2nd that MarkTHS
> 
> *TBA* Talking to OldSailor and Chip now. We have to wait for a conformation 1st. Yall can look at some places to have it at. I was thnking Robustos but yall let me know and i'll pass it along. This 1has a lil of a special reason behind it I cant talk about but yall will be very happy.
> I might even start another thread for it. Lets just say (aww nevermind) my mouth is closed.


How long can that last Booker:chk:chk:chk by the way the 2nd looks good for me. Enjoy the New Year :al


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> The only thing I have written in my CrackBerry is that it will be Groundhog Day.


maybe that makes it the never ending herf????:tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Woohoo! It looks I am off on the 2nd! I am so there! :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I know Booker did say something was in the works. I hope sailor is there, i have an IED for him ............i mean a care package for the brother.


Jason did you get a b**m building kit(I mean Care pakage kit) for Christmas ? :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

So far the 2nd looks good for me.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> How long can that last Booker:chk:chk:chk by the way the 2nd looks good for me. Enjoy the New Year :al


We will all find out on the 2nd.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

FEB.2:chk:chk:chk:chk as long as Gail doesnt have surgury then, put us down.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll 2nd that MarkTHS
> 
> *TBA* Talking to OldSailor and Chip now. We have to wait for a conformation 1st. Yall can look at some places to have it at. I was thnking Robustos but yall let me know and i'll pass it along. This 1has a lil of a special reason behind it I cant talk about but yall will be very happy.
> I might even start another thread for it. Lets just say (aww nevermind) my mouth is closed.


I'm trying to work out getting us a private room in one of the bars in Mt. Clemens Booker, i'll try to push harder to get a confirmation on it. If it works out, there are a couple hotels close for the out of towners, one is real close, and one is farther down gratiot towards hall road, but real nice i heard. I'll get poppin on getting a for sure confirmation for us.



sailchaser said:


> Jason did you get a b**m building kit(I mean Care pakage kit) for Christmas ? :tu


No bombs, just a lil payback for generosity shown on my very first Herf.
Hell, depending on how things work out, I might have some special news at the Herf....hehe.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Bump. 
Is this going to happen?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

In the meantime, quickie herf tomorrow: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128670


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> Bump.
> Is this going to happen?


BEAR, BEAR, BEAR..........it better happen:chk:chk:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> In the meantime, quickie herf tomorrow: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128670


:tg:tg:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear said:


> Bump.
> Is this going to happen?





Old Sailor said:


> BEAR, BEAR, BEAR..........it better happen:chk:chk:mn:mn


Yes, as far as i know, it's a definite go.

I got us a place to have it, i just have to iron out the details on the dinner for the evening, but definetely plan on attending. We will need a definite number a few days before the date though, so as to allow the kitchen to prepare for us, as the place isn't as large as MGM, but has really good food. I had my rehearsal dinner for my wedding in the private room we have reserved.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yes, as far as i know, it's a definite go.
> 
> I got us a place to have it, i just have to iron out the details on the dinner for the evening, but definetely plan on attending. We will need a definite number a few days before the date though, so as to allow the kitchen to prepare for us, as the place isn't as large as MGM, but has really good food. I had my rehearsal dinner for my wedding in the private room we have reserved.


Jason need any help let me Know:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yes, as far as i know, it's a definite go.
> 
> I got us a place to have it, i just have to iron out the details on the dinner for the evening, but definetely plan on attending. We will need a definite number a few days before the date though, so as to allow the kitchen to prepare for us, as the place isn't as large as MGM, but has really good food. I had my rehearsal dinner for my wedding in the private room we have reserved.


I'm reviving this thread again... Any chance a new thread could be started with the details? Detroit is about 4 1/2 hours from my place so I have to make some travel & accommodation arrangements. I'll have 3 other guys with me when I go as well...

Has the location, date & time been settled yet? If so, could you share those details with me?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bear said:


> I'm reviving this thread again... Any chance a new thread could be started with the details? Detroit is about 4 1/2 hours from my place so I have to make some travel & accommodation arrangements. I'll have 3 other guys with me when I go as well...
> 
> Has the location, date & time been settled yet? If so, could you share those details with me?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Yes as soon as I get back from VA ill hook up with Jason and we will get things rolling. Just plan on feb2nd. we will be on it asap fellas:tu
Also keep in mind im throwing a birthday herf in august (1st weekend) as it stands IceHog the man said he's coming home for this herf.:chk:chk lets see who else we can get in on this.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> I'm reviving this thread again... Any chance a new thread could be started with the details? Detroit is about 4 1/2 hours from my place so I have to make some travel & accommodation arrangements. I'll have 3 other guys with me when I go as well...
> 
> Has the location, date & time been settled yet? If so, could you share those details with me?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


dont worry mark...i think u live the farthest east so we nominate u to drive....:r so we will have to let you know


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> dont worry mark...i think u live the farthest east so we nominate u to drive....:r so we will have to let you know


LOL! I'm already driving A2VR6 and Deneiro... what's one more? Pick you up in Oakville!
So where are we crashing for the night?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear said:


> LOL! I'm already driving A2VR6 and Deneiro... what's one more? Pick you up in Oakville!
> So where are we crashing for the night?


How about 2 more?!?!?!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

totally up to u guys if we stay...i am ok either way


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> totally up to u guys if we stay...i am ok either way


Wuss:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes as soon as I get back from VA ill hook up with Jason and we will get things rolling. Just plan on feb2nd. we will be on it asap fellas:tu
> *Also keep in mind im throwing a birthday herf in august (1st weekend) as it stands IceHog the man said he's coming home for this herf.:chk:chk lets see who else we can get in on this.*



Gail and I are there for sure, maybe 2 more guests?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Z.....where is this going ta be at??


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Z.....where is this going ta be at??


he's working on a place now. looking4a answer by next week some time. Then again it don't matter u just come on over & be ready2smoke. My girl thinks your a nice guy so its always thumbs when u & chip r involved LOL. I'm going2start using yall as my escuse to get out more. (;
Can u say 6grapes?????


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey dudes, its looking like I will be in Shelby Township on Feb 2nd for a surprise birthday party.

Still not positive on plans, but I may be sitting this one out :hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Hey dudes, its looking like I will be in Shelby Township on Feb 2nd for a surprise birthday party.
> 
> Still not positive on plans, but I may be sitting this one out :hn


WUSS


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

shaggy said:


> WUSS


:r

Its for my old man- as much as I love you guys, I cant skip on his birthday!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :r
> 
> Its for my old man- as much as I love you guys, I cant skip on his birthday!


bring him along....he will like us nice canucknuckle heads :r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

shaggy said:


> bring him along....he will like us nice canucknuckle heads :r


I'd love to bring him around you derelicts but there are plans for a surprise whirleyball party for him. He loves whirleyball


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I'd love to bring him around you derelicts but there are plans for a surprise whirleyball party for him. He loves whirleyball


ok i will bite.....WTF IS WHIRLEYBALL??????


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

shaggy said:


> ok i will bite.....WTF IS WHIRLEYBALL??????












One part bumpercars, one part lacrosse


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> One part bumpercars, one part lacrosse


ok that looks cool......screw the herf....send me the whirleyball addy...:r

hope them cars got ashtrays


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> he's working on a place now. looking4a answer by next week some time. Then again it don't matter u just come on over & be ready2smoke. *My girl thinks your a nice guy* so its always thumbs when u & chip r involved LOL. I'm going2start using yall as my escuse to get out more. (;
> Can u say 6grapes?????


:chk:chk

6grapes.....oh boy!!!!!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok fellas...I am an old man, and have not been keeping up with you youngsters.
Are we on somewhere for the 2nd?

details.....
I might bring some smokes...:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Ok fellas...I am an old man, and have not been keeping up with you youngsters.
> Are we on somewhere for the 2nd?
> 
> details.....
> I might bring some smokes...:ss


 we're on for the 2nd, but they're not telling us old guys yet where:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok i will bite.....*WTF IS WHIRLEYBALL*??????


 WUSS:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok that looks cool......screw the herf....send me the whirleyball addy...:r
> 
> hope them cars got ashtrays


:r:r:r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> we're on for the 2nd, but they're not telling us old guys yet where:r:r


Well you know with your age, you wouldn't remember this far in advance. They will tell on the 2nd....so you don't forget where you are going.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Well you know with your age, you wouldn't remember this far in advance. They will tell on the 2nd....so you don't forget where you are going.


been there...done that....:hn this is gonna get ugly...:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Well you know with your age, you wouldn't remember this far in advance. They will tell on the 2nd....so you don't forget where you are going.


Oh another wise guy:mn:r:r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Well you know with your age, you wouldn't remember this far in advance. They will tell on the 2nd....so you don't forget where you are going.


:r

Youngster.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> been there...done that....:hn this is gonna get ugly...:r


WUSSY!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

chip said:


> Ok fellas...I am an old man, and have not been keeping up with you youngsters.
> Are we on somewhere for the 2nd?
> 
> details.....
> I might bring some smokes...:ss


As long as they aren't gonna kill me like the last one i had, thye wife stilll makes fun of me. At least this time i will have a full stomach.



Old Sailor said:


> we're on for the 2nd, but they're not telling us old guys yet where:r:r


Tentatively, the location is a Bar in Mt CLemens called "Your Mothers" I know the owner, and he is letting us use a private room in the basement. The ventilation isn't all that great he said, but Kid Rock partys down there and smokes. We can bring a fan to put in the doorway to help the airflow if needed. Plus we are obviously free to roam upstairs and mingle in the regular bar as well. We will be hoping for an approx. 5pm dinner time, and i'm meeting the guy tomorrow to iron out some dinner details, but from what he said, if we have people that will roll-in at various times, the best option is to essentially have a pre-approved menu, with say 3 options, a chicken, a steak, and a pasta dish for the veggie crowd. And as people show up, we could have them order, and the food would be prepared fresh for us as we arrive. I'm getting pricing from him tomorrow hopefully, but i'mm thinking in the $15-20 a person range for food and drinks (non-alchoholic) Booze is on your own. Then i will have to discuss with Booker how we do the payment, as i'm unaware how you guys did the MGM event. Obviously all this is up for negotiating obviously, as me and Booker have to stil hook up upon his return. We will just need a accurate head count 2 or 3 days ahead of time in order for him to order enough food for all of us. The food is good, i had my wedding rehearsal dinner in this room, and we had 38 people in there.

As for hotels, there are a couple close, one that is a decent one that is walking distance:

*Quality Inn:*586-465-2185 1 N River Rd Mt Clemens, MI 48043

and a very nice Best western down a couple miles down gratiot:

*Best Western-Concorde Inn:*586-493-7300 44315 N Gratiot Ave Clinton Twp, MI 48036

Either would be nice places, but the BW is a newer one in the last few years and i heard is real nice with a pool and the such.

If you (old)guys hehe need any more info feel free to PM me, and i'll answer to the best of my ability.

On a side note, just up Hall Rd.(M-59) is a new mall that is supposed to be real nice for the ladies.

http://www.shoppartridgecreek.com/scc/5594.html

Looking forward to seeing you all and herfing. I've had a crazy few weeks, and really need the relaxation and Herf to wind down a bit.

Jason


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe worth a phone call to a hotel to see if we can get a group rate???? i think by my count there is 8 comin from up here


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

If you guys are intrested my wife runs a travel company and she has offered tosee if see can get any breaks thru her company for you guys at the 2 places mentioned in Jasons post.need to know how many rooms, single or double occupancy,and smoking or non smoking rooms(yea I know but it makes a difference in the rates),and which hotel.If so she can do this Monday if you post or PM me the info she will get on it :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> As long as they aren't gonna kill me like the last one i had, thye wife stilll makes fun of me. At least this time i will have a full stomach.
> 
> Tentatively, the location is a Bar in Mt CLemens called "Your Mothers" I know the owner, and he is letting us use a private room in the basement. The ventilation isn't all that great he said, but Kid Rock partys down there and smokes. We can bring a fan to put in the doorway to help the airflow if needed. Plus we are obviously free to roam upstairs and mingle in the regular bar as well. We will be hoping for an approx. 5pm dinner time, and i'm meeting the guy tomorrow to iron out some dinner details, but from what he said, if we have people that will roll-in at various times, the best option is to essentially have a pre-approved menu, with say 3 options, a chicken, a steak, and a pasta dish for the veggie crowd. And as people show up, we could have them order, and the food would be prepared fresh for us as we arrive. I'm getting pricing from him tomorrow hopefully, but i'mm thinking in the $15-20 a person range for food and drinks (non-alchoholic) Booze is on your own. Then i will have to discuss with Booker how we do the payment, as i'm unaware how you guys did the MGM event. Obviously all this is up for negotiating obviously, as me and Booker have to stil hook up upon his return. We will just need a accurate head count 2 or 3 days ahead of time in order for him to order enough food for all of us. The food is good, i had my wedding rehearsal dinner in this room, and we had 38 people in there.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, what is the addy of this place? OLD GUYS.....Why you!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Sounds good, what is the addy of this place? OLD GUYS.....Why you!!


I belive this is the place: 
Your Mothers Food and Spirit
61 N Walnut St.
Mount Clemens Mi 48043
http://www.yourmothersbar.com/index2.html


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> I belive this is the place:
> Your Mothers Food and Spirit
> 61 N Walnut St.
> Mount Clemens Mi 48043
> http://www.yourmothersbar.com/index2.html


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

note to self......................this is the thread to find most (if not all) of the NORTHERN AGGRESSION CREW ........................................:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> note to self......................this is the thread to find most (if not all) of the NORTHERN AGGRESSION CREW ........................................:ss


Note to Florida, this is the thread to find most(if not all) of the BOTL/SOTL that are responsible for the destruction of the sunshine state. Ya never know what will be discussed and arranged at our herf's....:mn:gn:cb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> note to self......................this is the thread to find most (if not all) of the NORTHERN AGGRESSION CREW ........................................:ss


I hope it brings a SMILE to your face Alex.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I hope it brings a SMILE to your face Alex.


time will tell.....................................................(evil laugh):r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> maybe worth a phone call to a hotel to see if we can get a group rate???? i think *by my count there is 8 comin from up here*


and they all better be coming in August



sailchaser said:


> If you guys are intrested my wife runs a travel company and she has offered tosee if see can get any breaks thru her company for you guys at the 2 places mentioned in Jasons post.need to know how many rooms, single or double occupancy,and smoking or non smoking rooms(yea I know but it makes a difference in the rates),and which hotel.If so she can do this Monday if you post or PM me the info she will get on it :tu


very nice of you and her to help out.:tu



snkbyt said:


> note to self......................this is the thread to find most (if not all) of the NORTHERN AGGRESSION CREW ........................................:ss


:r



snkbyt said:


> time will tell.....................................................(evil laugh):r


:r:r:rOhhhh Alexxxx....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ya know me Booker, I do love to stir the pot...........after all I like cooking :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> ya know me Booker, I do love to stir the pot...........after all I like cooking :r


speaking of which. we/I could use some more of that good stuff... (;


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Floridians are wussies! :r

Feb 2nd....I'm ready!


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

For the gents coming from "the great white north" there is a new B&M on the route...a new Smokers Outlet just across the border from Sarnia...I was their first box purchase when they opened 4 months ago...should I give them a call and see if my boy will put together some CS stogie specials for some fellow BOTL??

Let me know if you want to make this a pit stop...it is on the way!

DeNeiro.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Ok.. so after finding this hidden infos!:gn

I should be able to make it out for this. Gotta check with the monroe guys on travel and lodging


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Ok.. so after finding this hidden infos!:gn
> 
> I should be able to make it out for this. Gotta check with the monroe guys on travel and lodging


Sorry bout that but were going2start a new thread when we find out for sure the loc & food prices. hotel details & other info will be provided there. I'm sure it will be up by this wednesday. Just waiting to talk2 Jason via phone.
Monroe guys don't need lodging do yall???? also keep on mond the birthday herf in august (should me the 1st weekend). I'm sure i'll hook up a MGM her B4th3 tho. May, June or July. Chip says his Texas style BBQ is all that (he haven't had any of my father & my bbq).


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sorry bout that but were going2start a new thread when we find out for sure the loc & food prices. hotel details & other info will be provided there. I'm sure it will be up by this wednesday. Just waiting to talk2 Jason via phone.
> Monroe guys don't need lodging do yall???? also keep on mond the birthday herf in august (should me the 1st weekend). I'm sure i'll hook up a MGM her B4th3 tho. May, June or July. Chip says his *Texas style BBQ* is all that (he haven't had any of my father & my bbq).


:dr:dr:dr:chk:chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> Floridians are wussies! :r
> 
> Feb 2nd....I'm ready!


Now this just made it personal :tu !!!!! Enjoy the herf, nothing for you guys to worry about from us.

:mn

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Why do I have a feelin this herf might be a setup:r


Hi Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Now this just made it personal :tu !!!!! Enjoy the herf, nothing for you guys to worry about from us.
> 
> :mn
> 
> Ron


nothing at all................................................


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Why do I have a feelin this herf might be a setup:r
> 
> Hi Ron


They don't have the cojones to make the trip up here and try to herf with the Northern Agression crew in D Town.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ZYA_LTR said:


> They don't have the cojones to make the trip up here and try to herf with the Northern Agression crew in D Town.


Nah, I prefer 80 degree weather to 35 degrees :ss

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Now this just made it personal :tu !!!!! Enjoy the herf, nothing for you guys to worry about from us.Ron


Im sure we will.



Old Sailor said:


> Why do I have a feelin this herf might be a setup:r
> Hi Ron


Hummmm



snkbyt said:


> nothing at all......






Ron1YY said:


> Nah, I prefer 80 degree weather to 35 degrees :ss
> 
> Ron


Dont be a :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wish I could make it. That is the week before MMHIII, so there is alot of planning behind the scenes to be done for it to go off without a hitch!!!!


We'll be there in spirit though :ss :tu


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Wish I could make it. That is the week before MMHIII, so there is alot of planning behind the scenes to be done for it to go off without a hitch!!!!
> 
> We'll be there in spirit though :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Ya, I'm sorry I can't make it down there for the big one, would like ta herf with you and the guy that don't smile......maybe sometime:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> They don't have the cojones to make the trip up here and try to herf with the Northern Agression crew in D Town.


nice name for your band of,...............whats that word? oh yeah WUSSIES


Old Sailor said:


> Ya, I'm sorry I can't make it down there for the big one, would like ta herf with you and the guy that don't smile......maybe sometime:tu


you keep saying SOMETIME....................Booker, activate operation duffel bag


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> nice name for your band of,...............whats that word? oh yeah WUSSIES
> 
> you keep saying SOMETIME....................Booker, activate operation duffel bag


:r I'd do that but Gail's having surgury early in Feb, if I wasn't here for it she'd kill me.....keep in mind the Aug. herf in the D Alex.:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r I'd do that but Gail's having surgury early in Feb, if I wasn't here for it she'd kill me.....keep in mind the Aug. herf in the D Alex.:tu


maybe possible in Aug


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Nah, I prefer 80 degree weather to 35 degrees :ss
> 
> Ron


Amen to that brother!! That's why you'll have to come for the August Detroit Herf.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Amen to that brother!! That's why you'll have to come for the August Detroit Herf.


That idea is being discussed.................

Ron


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

As of tonight heres the hotel rates,unfortunately the group rates don't start until after 15 rooms,rooms are avaiable at both Hotels as of 7 this eveing
Heres the prices
Best Western is 129.00 for a double Queen room with tub and jacuzzi ,fridge and micro wave included ,pool ,restaurant etc,Nice place
they give 10% discounts for AAA and Aarp
Quality Inn is 59.00 for a double double /10 bucks extra for a roll away bed
:ssNumbers in Jasons post are both correct


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> That idea is being discussed.................
> 
> Ron


:tu:tu:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> maybe possible in Aug


:tu:tu:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Now this just made it personal :tu !!!!! Enjoy the herf, nothing for you guys to worry about from us.
> 
> :mn
> 
> Ron


Blah blah blah.....personal schmurfenal.....You guys are so scared that you had to have your box delivered to the wrong place to save your ass!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> As of tonight heres the hotel rates,unfortunately the group rates don't start until after 15 rooms,rooms are avaiable at both Hotels as of 7 this eveing
> Heres the prices
> Best Western is 129.00 for a double Queen room with tub and jacuzzi ,fridge and micro wave included ,pool ,restaurant etc,Nice place
> they give 10% discounts for AAA and Aarp
> ...


Hehe old folks discount, includes free application of bengay, and complimentary prune juice and wheat germ bagels for breakfast.....:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

I also made a trip to the cigar store/Lounge that is walking distance from the restaraunt, and talked to the owner, and he has agreed to extend a 10% discount to all CS members that wish to purchase anything at the store.

http://www.vibrattopremiumcigars.com/

The option is also there to head over to the store for either a pre-dinner smoke, and then head over after dinner? He said he is usually there till 11pm on the weekends, although the hours only say 10pm, and he said that if money is being spent, he isn't going to kick us out. SO we can either stay all night at the restaraunt/bar, or head to the store also? Either way, i hope this turns out well, i have a new apreciation for what booker does to put these on. I am expecting a call tonight for a definite on prices for dinner, which should be between $20-$30, and include an appetizer tray setup, Dinner, then a dessert spread for us. I'll give the details in the official post that Booker makes, with details on food, but figure a chicken, a steak, a pasta, and a fish option for dinner.

Jason


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY (May 7, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> Blah blah blah.....personal schmurfenal.....You guys are so scared that you had to have your box delivered to the wrong place to save your ass!


I wouldn't torment him if I were you :tu . He's been in a foul mood lately and talking about redemption.

Doreen

P.S. keep it up, at least it's a distraction from his job


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hehe old folks discount, includes free application of bengay, and complimentary prune juice and wheat germ bagels for breakfast.....:r


Youngster....I've been a member of AARP for quite some time. You sure you want to make fun of me?:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Youngster....I've been a member of AARP for quite some time. You sure you want to make fun of me?:ss


OR ME:mn:mn this could get ugly for ya!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> I wouldn't torment him if I were you :tu . He's been in a foul mood lately and talking about redemption.
> 
> Doreen
> 
> P.S. keep it up, at least it's a distraction from his job


:r:r Well there ya go


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

chip said:


> Youngster....I've been a member of AARP for quite some time. You sure you want to make fun of me?:ss





Old Sailor said:


> OR ME:mn:mn this could get ugly for ya!!!


Calm down fellers, don't want anyone to have any heart attacks...:r

I'm sorry, can we be friends?..:bl

I dare not anger the elder gorilla's, bad things happen to crazy newbies....:hn 
I promise i'll TRY to behave.:ss for fear of elder retaliation form the Chip-Sailor-Book samich:mn:mn:mn

On a serious note, i got details from the Bar/Restaraunt owner tonight.

Quickie info is:

We each will get to place our order for food when we arrive, but we'll need a head count and food tally ahead of time so he can order exactly what he will need for our party. There will be several choices that i listed above.

Oh, and BTW, for you drinkers...
.
.
.DO you have any special requests for Booze? I spoke to him, and if there are enough folks that like a certain drink he doesn't stock, he will order it for us to have on hand.

For instance any particular brands or such? I know some folks are picky drinkers and smokers. I for one am not a real drinker, and too new to smoking to be a cigar snob yet.
And feel free to comment yeah or neah on this idea, but i was thinking of throwing out a "Donation Box" for anyone who would like, to throw a smoke into, and i was going to find a cheap humidor to throw them in, and gift them to the owner for hooking us up on short notice. Ideas yes/no? I wasn't sure about this one? I know the waitress gets tipped, and he will obviously make some money off this, but he is also taking us in and giving us a break on pricing, and doing some leg work.
We will need a exact head count and food orders by one week from the date, so he can place his order, and have an idea of our size. I have my info, and wil get with Booker tomorrow, and hopefully a detailed official post will be up tomorrow sometime.
Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Jason a ??? does he need to know what we want to eat? and what fish is it please.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Forgot to add, I'm cool with cigar donation, neat idea.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Jason a ??? does he need to know what we want to eat? and what fish is it please.


Yeah, there will be a list of choices, and the fish is Broiled salmon.

The full details will be in Bookers detailed post, which should be tomorrow.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah, there will be a list of choices, and the fish is Broiled salmon.
> 
> The full details will be in Bookers detailed post, which should be tomorrow.


Awesome, Gail loves salmon, me steak:dr:dr


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Forgot to add, I'm cool with cigar donation, neat idea.


:tpd: Good Idea:tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

chip said:


> Youngster....I've been a member of AARP for quite some time. You sure you want to make fun of me?:ss


Get'em Chip:gn:gn



Old Sailor said:


> OR ME:mn:mn this could get ugly for ya!!!


U2 sailor.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Awesome, Gail loves salmon, me steak:dr:dr


I believe he said it will be NY Strip.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Get'em Chip:gn:gn
> 
> U2 sailor.


Hey hey wait, lookey here, we got an instigater....Jeeze, and i thought i was being nice givin ya that Java. Wow these women are vicious......:r Joking, looks like i better wear body armor or a costume to hide out at the Herf, i might be a marked man. Bump that, i'm gonna have to prep some incendiary devices for safety.

mu ahahahahahaha. I ain't going out without a fight:gn:chk:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

any of the travelers wanna share a hotel room?! Driving back to Toledo will be a drag afterwords:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


>


Hey, i haven't heard from Booker yet, i'm waiting for the elder gorilla to OK the details, then i'll post them in case he wants to start the post.

Geez, it's not your old and dying anytime soon....wait, OK, part is true.....hehe:r

Anyone heard from the big man? I'mbeing patient, but i figured he would have already called me, doesn't he love me anymore..tehehe oh well, if i don't hear from him tomorrow, i'll call him. I'm stuck working late anyways.

Well, i see he is online, so as soon as he makes his post, i'll fill in details.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hey hey wait, lookey here, we got an instigater....


My bad that was me posting on her sign on didnt realize she was signed on. Charge that1 to me.:bn



ZYA_LTR said:


> Hey, i haven't heard from Booker yet, i'm waiting for the elder gorilla to OK the details, then i'll post them in case he wants to start the post.
> Anyone heard from the big man? I'mbeing patient, but i figured he would have already called me, doesn't he love me anymore..tehehe oh well, if i don't hear from him tomorrow, i'll call him. I'm stuck working late anyways.
> 
> *Well, i see he is online, so as soon as he makes his post, i'll fill in details*.


Im always online I dont sign off so it shows me online all the time. I had a long day today and couldnt call. man feel free to make the thread with the details so every1can see it and attend.:tu Let get this puppy rolling:chk
Take it and runnnnnnn with itttttttt:tu
Hey what do u mean my "the big man"


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> My bad that was me posting on her sign on didnt realize she was signed on. Charge that1 to me.:bn
> 
> Im always online I dont sign off so it shows me online all the time. I had a long day today and couldnt call. man feel free to make the thread with the details so every1can see it and attend.:tu Let get this puppy rolling:chk
> Take it and runnnnnnn with itttttttt:tu
> Hey what do u mean my "the big man"


No sweat, i figured she was just jokin anyways. I have seen times where it does show you offline, but anywho, i'm hitting the sack, i'll make the post tomorrow after work then, and run with it.

"Big Man" your our D-town Boss, kinda like our Hoffa...hehe

The Bookfather:gn

So, anyways, i'm going to bed, long day tomorrow, but there will be an official post tomorrow with all available data for those involved/interested/attending.

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> No sweat, i figured she was just jokin anyways. I have seen times where it does show you offline, but anywho, i'm hitting the sack, i'll make the post tomorrow after work then, and run with it.
> 
> "Big Man" your our D-town Boss, kinda like our Hoffa...hehe
> 
> ...


Look foward to it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> No sweat, i figured she was just jokin anyways. I have seen times where it does show you offline, but anywho, i'm hitting the sack, i'll make the post tomorrow after work then, and run with it.
> 
> "Big Man" your our D-town Boss, kinda like our Hoffa...hehe
> 
> ...


U R The Man:tu
I think I'll post on her sign on and get her n2some trouble


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U R The Man:tu
> I think I'll post on her sign on and get her n2some trouble


That's something I won't have the guts to do,good luck with that


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Or get yourself into trouble:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> That's something I won't have the guts to do,good luck with that


Wusssss



Old Sailor said:


> Or get yourself into trouble:chk:chk


My gun is bigger then her's and I shoot better:gn:gn:gn
Ok im going2be 4real this time Gn yall:hn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wusssss
> Booker I spell wusssss ,smart because:
> #1 She knows My sign in pass word and is going to join herself shortly and she can track me down
> #2 I'm married
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> DETROITPHA357 said:
> 
> 
> > Wusssss
> ...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Why start a new thread?!? This one is just lovely!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Why start a new thread?!? This one is just lovely!!!


Some people have posted they havent seen or followed this thread. Some people look at it and think it's just us talking but not about a new herf. Either way its fine with me cause I know where and when. 
The other good point of starting a new thread is when someone comes into the thread they dont have to search through 100post looking for the location, its right there upfront. Makes it a lil easlier.:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

So what are you saying Booker... Would you like *me* to start a new thread? I will... if needed!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Jumped the gun and started a new thread here


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

This thread feels lonely.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> This thread feels lonely.


James I'll keep it going for today.


----------

